# Failed cycle devastated



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yesterday was my OTD. Got BFN!! I'm totally devastated. Yhis was my first attempt at sibling for my daughter using DE and sibling DS. Unfortunately we didn't have any frosties and donor has gone off the list.

I had 2 3 day blasts transferred. They were 4 cell. I was advised that putting them in at 3 day wasn't detrimental to waiting to 5 day. My daughter was born from 8 cell 5 day blast. Also my transfer was difficult and painful. I read that bleeding on transfer could cause failure if the site was contaminated with blood. Consultant said everything would be ok. Difficulties he thought were due to scar tissue from c section. 

I've now got all these questions going round my head as to why it failed. I don't know what to do. I so want a sibling for my daughter due to my and DP ages. I don't want her to be lonely in later life.  Plus having recently had my thyroid removed due to cancer my blood results have now come back unfavourable indicating It may be back!!!! I don't know if all the drugs I've been on have caused these readings.

I'm in such a quandary!!!! Has anyone been in a similar situation please?


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry this has hit you hard I know it sounds mad but once you've had a success when it doesn't work it seems to hit harder. Do you know what grade the embryos were? My 3dt's have been 8 cells so maybe that was an issue?  Also it really is a numbers game it took 2 attempts to get your first child it might just take 2 to get a sibling - it did with us. Sorry you now have indications that you have illness to deal with again. Only you can work out the way forward, I've had 2 csection a but never had an issue with transfer so not sure about that. Bit of a ramble but I hope some of it made sense xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi Jules

Big hugs to you


----------



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you Alotbsl and Jules40.  I was told they were good grade but not A grade. I was so convinced I was pregnant. Had every sign going. Guess it was in my head!!!

I've since found out this morning that the problems with my thyroid and bloods could influence an outcome in IVF which I'm really really fuming about since my thyroid consultant never told me that he said everything would be ok. when I raised my results with the hospital after finding out I should be really closely monitored they said they refer me to an encologist. Bit late for that now!!! I needed the right blood results before starting IVF.

i just don't know what to do now!!!! so confused


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I know how you feel with the ' feeling pregnant in your head' I thought I had all the symptoms to but got a bfn. All I can say is don't worry about your dd being lonely later on as I am sure she will create a great life for herself with lots of friends, it sounds like you need to concentrate on you at the moment and check you are well?


----------

